# [solved]Thunderbird: 2 popup window for the master password

## toralf

The popup windows appears 2 times (the 2nd on top of the first) and really wants the master password - wonder, if this is related to 45.7.0->45.8.0 ?

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1348674Last edited by toralf on Sun Mar 19, 2017 4:18 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Schnulli

be carefull

here some trouble started same way like this, check ur whole system for hidden tasks and if it is infected....

to type a password twice is suspicous.. got what i am saying?

In the first i had it like this, it was a key logger.. infected by visiting some websites.... clean you "caches and tmp files !

if this donst work... desinfection time !

----------

